
Show HN: Linbox – a free, open-source Google Inbox alternative - yanglin
https://linbox.herokuapp.com/
======
yanglin
github:
[https://github.com/yanglin5689446/linbox](https://github.com/yanglin5689446/linbox)

I build a app with react.js and gmail API; It has a UI similar to Google
Inbox, which, sadly, shutdown by google without good reason recently.

Currently only very limited features are supported, the repo is in the early
stages, but I'll try my best to improve it in my spare time.

Any suggestion, comment, issue, feature request or PR are welcome.

P.S. I'm pretty new to HN (I shared this repo in a FB group and some people
suggest that I can post it here), so apologize in advance if I do something
wrong :)

~~~
dschep
Some screenshots would be nice. And you really need a privacy policy ;)

~~~
yanglin
Hi,

thanks for the reply :D

here are some fresh screenshots with my own account
[https://imgur.com/a/9B2aKJX](https://imgur.com/a/9B2aKJX)

if you sees 'This app isn't verified' or something (not sure the actual
message, I'm not in an english-speaking country), unfortunately I can't fix it
for now; for certain google oauth scopes that are more sensitive they require
the app to own the domain, but I use heroku to deploy my prototype and I
obviously don't own the domain :(. I may fix it in the near future but I'd
like to implement new features first.

------
sucrose
Is it down for anyone else? I'm getting a ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR

~~~
yanglin
Thanks for the reply, :D

a few users did mentioned the error, but since I can't get much information
I'm not sure how to fix this :(.

further information would be realy helpful, thx! :D

~~~
sucrose
Tried again today and it's working. I'll give it a try after work.

